# Klöckner Möller Leuchtmelder ef Defekt



## Der Schützspezialist (4 März 2011)

Woran kann es liegen das bei diesem Leuchtmelder ein Kurzschluss entsteht (Ohne Birne).

Ich habe echt keine Ahnung woran das liegt !


----------



## The Big B. (4 März 2011)

Feuchtigkeit in der Fassung? Schmutz in der Fassung? Falsch angeschlossen? Ein paar mehr Infos wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Der Schützspezialist (4 März 2011)

Nichts von diesen Sachen!


----------



## Der Schützspezialist (4 März 2011)

Dises Teil hat keinen Vorwiederstand!

Zu den Infos


----------



## The Big B. (4 März 2011)

Hat das ganze denn schonmal funktioniert oder ist das eine Neuinstallation? Tritt der Kurzschluss sofort auf oder erst wenn irgendetwas geschaltet wird?  Solche Fehler lassen sich doch eigentlich mit einem Messgerät schnell lokalisieren.


----------



## Boxy (5 März 2011)

Einsatz defekt ...


----------



## Der Schützspezialist (5 März 2011)

Sobald Saft auf das Teil kommt fliegt die Sicherung raus(230v) obwohl keine Birne drinne ist!


----------



## Sockenralf (5 März 2011)

Hallo,


The Big B. schrieb:


> Hat das ganze denn schonmal funktioniert oder ist das eine Neuinstallation? Tritt der Kurzschluss sofort auf oder erst wenn irgendetwas geschaltet wird? Solche Fehler lassen sich doch eigentlich mit einem Messgerät schnell lokalisieren.


 
Wie wäre es denn, mal die an DICH gestellten Fragen die zur Lösung DEINER Probleme beitragen sollen zu beantworten?

Oder denkst du, daß das hier ein fröhliches Ratespiel ist?

MfG


----------



## winnman (5 März 2011)

könnte ev auch eine Diode im Sockel sein?


----------



## Nordischerjung (5 März 2011)

Der Schützspezialist schrieb:


> Sobald Saft auf das Teil kommt fliegt die Sicherung raus(230v) obwohl keine Birne drinne ist!


Vielleicht, weil es ein 24V Leuchtmelder mit irgend welchen Dioden oder so ist


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (5 März 2011)

Meine Glaskugel flüstert mir gerade:

Kann das sein, dass das die ganz alten Leuchtmelder sind?
Dann sind die Lämpchen darin nämlich 130V!
Also dürfte dein Fehler wohl da zu suchen sein, wo aus den 230V 130V gemacht werden.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## MSB (5 März 2011)

Also wenn da wirklich nur "EF" draufsteht,
dann ist es eine Fassung ohne Sonderbauteile wie Widerstände / Dioden etc.

Heißt dann wohl das irgendwas der Federmechanik welches den Kontakt zu den Lämpchen herstellt, verbogen/Defekt ist.

Kurzum, besorg dir das Ding einfach irgendwo her neu, z.B. Ebay.
P.S. Neu geht natürlich nicht, da das Ding seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr hergestellt wird ... weil es durch die Serie RMQ-Titan ersetzt wurde.

Sollte auf jeden Fall deutlichst unter 10€ kosten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Der Schützspezialist (5 März 2011)

Der Leuchtmelder hat keine Diode drin!


----------



## Corosop15 (5 März 2011)

MSB schrieb:


> Also wenn da wirklich nur "EF" draufsteht,
> dann ist es eine Fassung ohne Sonderbauteile wie Widerstände / Dioden etc.
> 
> Heißt dann wohl das irgendwas der Federmechanik welches den Kontakt zu den Lämpchen herstellt, verbogen/Defekt ist.


 
Hat Manuel doch gepostet...


----------



## -V- (5 März 2011)

Tritt der Fehler nur bei einem Leuchtmelder auf, oder bei mehreren?

Wenn es nur einer ist, würde ich diesen gegen eine aktuellen Leuchtmelder ersetzen. Dürfte wahrscheinlich günstiger sein als langes suchen.


----------



## Der Schützspezialist (5 März 2011)

Ich kauf einen neuen.

Thema beendet!:-D


----------

